# Commonwealth games shock!.....



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Breaking news..... The Irish fencing team have had to pull out of the games...

They have run out of creosote... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

I object to jokes like that. I'm half-Irish by a friend of my fathers.


----------



## parkmoy (Jul 4, 2007)

> I object to jokes like that. I'm half-Irish by a friend of my fathers.


Love it ........


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

offended brigade will be out for you.

dave p :lol:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I've already pressed the report button four times, I'm offended on behalf of each one of you. :lol: 

tony


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

this is of-fence-ive :lol:


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

I can see certain people's faces paling. They'll be picketing us next.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Yes these comments are getting very interwoven.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Some very barbed comments there, very close to the wire.


----------

